# counterbore



## babilonia

Hi, it´s me again.
It is talking about orifice plates.
What is counterbore? 
Thanks


----------



## andym

Hi 

It's an engineering term: in simple terms it's when part of a hole is bored out to make it wider.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterbore


----------



## babilonia

Ok pero el equivalente en Spanish, lo tenés?


----------



## psicutrinius

Escariar:

*escariar**.*
*1.* tr. Agrandar o redondear un agujero abierto en metal, o el diámetro de un tubo, por medio de herramientas adecuadas.¶

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Por cierto, babilonia, gracias por la pregunta. Ahora sé la palabra en inglés...


----------



## babilonia

Gracias  pero no aparece como verbo sino como sustantivo.
Counterbore  ( aparece en así solito en una enumeración cuando habla de orifice plates es algo que agranda agujeros) ensanchador, adaptador?


----------



## psicutrinius

Pues escariado o (si es la herramienta), escariador


----------



## babilonia

Ya lo encontré. Gracias x la pista! *escariador**. *


----------



## bracomaco

Hola,

Para mí un counterbore es un cajeado, al igual que el avellanado pero en forma de cilindro en vez de cono.

Se suele utilizar como asiento de tornillo.

Escariado o escariador hace referencia a la manera de mecanizar el agujero, pero no a la forma.

Saludos.


----------



## jsparrow

en los programas de ingenieria aparece como abocardado


----------



## jvanantonio

Hola a todos, este es mi primer post y aunque el hilo es algo antiguo puede que le ayude a alguien.
Redoblonado es una palabra adecuada para designar el cajeado que indica bracomaco, y pienso que es una buena traducción de _counterbore._
Existe otro mecanizado llamado _spotface _similar al _counterbore _pero con la diferencia de que no se profundiza en el espesor de la pieza más de lo justo para proporcionar un asiento plano a la cabeza del bulón o tuerca. En español este término se traduce por lamado o también redoblonado. La diferencia entre los dos términos en inglés está muy clara, pero en español hay quien los mezcla.
El escariado es otra cosa diferente.

Saludos


----------

